# Hello From Massachusetts



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi, just checking in as a new member. I bought a 2011 Outback 250RS this past October. Brought it home and parked it in the yard for the winter. First trip will be the week of the 4th. I am very excited.

Looking forward to learning what I can from all of you who are experienced with Outbacks. I have been camping for years, but can always learn new tricks. Maybe I will even be able to help some others on the forum at times. Who knows?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YEAH!!! Another New Englander!! Where in MA are you? There are several of us in MA, NH, Northern CT, RI, and ME. Have you checked out the Rally at Acadia NP in August? If you're available for any part of it, COME JOIN US!! If that one doesn't work, there's a dry-camping Rally happening at Nickerson SP on the Cape over Columbus Day weekend. There were only a few sites available a few days ago - - not sure of status now - - but that's another option...


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the site!









You've picked an excellent model, if I do say so myself! You should have a lot of fun with it!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Welcome to the site, form another Massachusetts-itus....


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Welcome to the site, form another Massachusetts-itus....


Massachusetts-itus.... sounds like a disease!

I guess it's better than what we're called. I'm from a community called Ennismore. My dad always said we were Ennismorons!


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

And it still is better than what some New Yorkers call us. [email protected]$$holes....


----------



## dhdb (Dec 14, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers. What part of Mass are you from?


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

duggy said:


> Welcome to the site, form another Massachusetts-itus....


Massachusetts-itus.... sounds like a disease!

I guess it's better than what we're called. I'm from a community called Ennismore. My dad always said we were Ennismorons!









[/quote]















and if there was a smiley for ROTFLMAO you'd get that one too.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Great choice on the 250RS!


----------



## funbikerchick (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind welcome. As far as Outbackers rallies are concerned, probably not this year, but maybe next summer. My available weekends for camping this year are all booked already. I will definitely keep an eye out for next years rallies, though.

I live in Marlborough, MA. I am originally from Portsmouth (actually Greenland), NH.


----------

